# Toilet issues! :(



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

I've tried to find my answer looking through old posts but I can't quite get the info I need!
So, Isaac seems to be really naughty with the toilet situation. We've had him 3 days, he just wee's wherever he wants, only tiny little wee's but everywhere! Every time he did it I said no and took him outside and said wee wee's! But he just sits at the for crying, doesn't even look around!! Sometimes he does go outside, like after he has been in his crate if I put him out first of all he will wee, and once or twice he has poo'd! I have rewarded him with treats every time he has been good outside!
But now he has been so naughty, so I take him outside for wee's and he will sit there and cry at the door, I bring him in and he will run to the kitchen to do a wee! Argh! 
He also used to poo only in the kitchen but now he just poos anywhere he fancys! He doesn't even look like he needs to go, he just walks around and just poos where ever he wants, bedroom, kitchen, bathroom, lounge! Ugh. So bad!! My OH gets really angry and gets cross with the dog. 
What can we do to stop him from being so naughty?! He just won't go outside, I have been recommended a spray to make him go, and I will buy that.
I'm going to try and disinfect the kitchen floor and get his smell out. But any other ideas will help me out!

Oh but on a better note he slept really well. Cried and went to the sleep, then woke at 4 when my baby woke and he went outside (no wee) and then slept until 6 and my OH got up for work and played with him and fed him etc then he went back to sleep till 8  good dog.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Are you going outside with him or is he being put out on his own into the garden?


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

We had Vincent at 7 weeks old too and he was similar - would wee everywhere, although only pooped indoors twice.
The only thing I can advise is to keep trying! If he wees inside then tell him BAD DOG and then put him in a time out room (we put Vincent in the kitchen) for a few minutes. He will cry at you but be strong!
Vincent stopped weeing in the house about 2 weeks ago, although we keep having some accidents (yesterday he peeped in the kitchen and then the front room ).


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Laura

I really feel for you – cleaning up pee and poo all day can’t be any fun. However, at the risk of sounding a bit pedantic Issac isn’t being ‘naughty’, these are just accidents and entirely normal and expected of a young puppy. He’s just a baby and your OH will soon realise that getting cross with Issac probably makes the problem *worse *because Issac is confused/nervous. 

Puppies, like many other animals, instinctively want to keep their surroundings clean however accidents will happen when they’re little as their bowels/bladders just aren’t big or strong enough. Take Issac outside to toilet after waking up (even from a nap), drinking water, after eating, after playing and times of excitement or when he starts sniffing around the house. Some books suggest that you should take young puppies out every hour – exhausting stuff I know but if you pre-empt the peeing/pooing you’re less likely to have any accidents. Feeding Issac at the same times during the day should help as his ‘movements’ will become more predictable. (As an aside feed inside – dogs don’t like to ‘go’ where they eat). 

I’ve read that it can confuse things by using a key word as a prompt until he/she understands the association of the action with the word – in the first instance you just want him to toilet outside! Just stay silent, let Issac go and then praise enthusiastically saying ‘good pee pee’ or whatever key word you’ve chosen. 

If Issac goes in the wrong place don’t scold. Just take him to the correct place and leave him there whilst you clean up. Apparently dogs get a perverse pleasure from watching their owners cleaning up after them – little buggers!  If this _is _true, it might encourage good habits in their toileting if they see you cleaning up after they’ve gone in the right place. 

If Issace does have an accident inside the smell must be completely eliminated as it’s the remaining scent that will encourage repeat visits to the same spot. There are loads of special enzyme cleaners on the market. 

All puppies develop at different rates and Issac is young – he might not remain ‘clean’ for many weeks yet. The more consistent and patient you can be, the quicker it is likely to happen. 

Best of luck!

Turi x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Turi's advice is spot on! Remember to be very enthusiastic with your praise when he does pee/poo where you want him to - lots of good boy etc and a treat, raise the tone of your voice when you praise, and don't scold him when he gets it wrong, he is so young. Good luck.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi, I will be geting my puppy Hattie in 4 weeks time and as it has been 15 yrs since I last has puppies (two Jack Russells at the same time) I decieded a bit of refresher reading would be good. A friend recommened Ceaser Milan aka The Dog Whisperer, I have been devouring his books ever since. He explains how dogs see the world and how they interact and respond to the positive or negative energy we humans project. I know though that reading about it and doing it can be two very different things!Good that he settled at night though it shows the rest will follow. For info his book How to Raise the Perfect Puppy is full of good advice (in my view anyway!)


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I read ‘The Perfect Puppy’ by Gwen Bailey and found it very useful. 

Turi x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Laura ... I have a small post on toilet training, but think I will do a full one shortly ... 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/10/16/caring-for-your-new-puppy/

Stick with it and he will get the hang of it, Picnic has had 24 hours no accidents, she is 10 weeks old now but she was weeing and pooing everywhere to start with, lots of trips into the garden and lots of praise xxx


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

Me too! I read 'The Perfect Puppy' about a month before I got Reuben and again just before we collected him hoping to pre-empt any problems that might arise. A very easy read. It's also a good book to dip into when you do hit a problem, or you want to gain confidence in your training methods. I have had dogs for a large part of my life and still find it very useful.


----------



## katycat (Sep 30, 2011)

I have Griff for two days now. He was trained to paper when we got him and he has been a star. It is hard going though , every 30 min I take him into the garden, especially if he has just woken up. WE have only had a couple of accidents and he is actually going to the back door now. Think I have been lucky though as Griff makes is so obvious he is looking for somewhere to do his buisness and I noticed this very quickly. He has been dry for the two nights we have had him, (we are not using a crate) . When he has done his duty outside I just behave like a lunatic lol, praising him in the most stupid voice, my neighbours must think I have lost the plot, but it all seems to be working. AS everyone else says good luck, there are lots of people got new puppies lately , so hopefully you will get more advice. xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

katycat said:


> I have Griff for two days now. He was trained to paper when we got him and he has been a star. It is hard going though , every 30 min I take him into the garden, especially if he has just woken up. WE have only had a couple of accidents and he is actually going to the back door now. Think I have been lucky though as Griff makes is so obvious he is looking for somewhere to do his buisness and I noticed this very quickly. He has been dry for the two nights we have had him, (we are not using a crate) . When he has done his duty outside I just behave like a lunatic lol, praising him in the most stupid voice, my neighbours must think I have lost the plot, but it all seems to be working. AS everyone else says good luck, there are lots of people got new puppies lately , so hopefully you will get more advice. xx


Yes we act like Vincent has pooped gold to make him feel like pooping outside is the best thing ever! Although now he know he'll get a treat afterwards so either sits at our feet or the fridge until he gets one!


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

These are all really helpful. Of course will keep at it and look into some reading material!
I just hate walking around and finding a poo here and there and a wee patch in all sorts of places! Especially with a baby crawling around!!


----------



## Casper (Jul 16, 2011)

We also got cookie on Friday, he's 8 weeks. He sleeps in his crate in the kitchen at nights, his crate is quite large with room for his bed at one end and news paper at the other. The first two nights I put him in at 11.30pm, I'm usually in bed for no later than 10 myself as my daughter gets up around 6 every morning so im finding it hard to stay up!! He eventually settled after 15min of crying and slept until around 5.30-6am with only a little wee on the newspaper,last night he went in his crate with no crying and slept again until 6 and was clean! Through the day I have the back door into the garden constantly open and take him out into the garden every half hour or when he's woke up, finished playing, after his dinner etc. I think I even ate my breakfast out in the garden yesterday!! He does still have the odd wee in the house if I'm not quick enough and when this happens I say NO and take him outside. He's never done a poo yet inside. Hopefully he does catch onto it quickly as I would like my cream carpets cleaned for Christmas!!lol


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Bet you have really had fun today with this awful weather! I really should try and get a puppy in the spring next time.


----------



## Casper (Jul 16, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> Bet you have really had fun today with this awful weather! I really should try and get a puppy in the spring next time.


Lol yes now I understand why my mum said I was getting a puppy at the wrong time of year!!!


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

We've had Gaia for nearly four weeks now and I've spent more time in the garden in that time than I did all the summer! My neighbours must think I'm mad, following her around saying tiddles, tiddles. However I gave her a treat before she'd even finished and although we still have an occasional accident she does sit at the door to go out. She is caged at night and has never messed in there, I realise how lucky we are


----------

